# First Build: 40 gal build log. Lots of pics and details



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

So for those of you that have been answering my questions up till now, thank you. There was a lot of research needed to start this, and I am learning so much every day. I decided to go with a 40 gal breeder tank, only because it was small enough to have at my apartment, but cheap (petco 1 dollar a gallon sale) and large enough to have some fun. I have a few weeks left of break from school and work and plan on finishing everything up to planting.

Let me start by saying that I take no credit for any of the ideas used here. Some are my own but many are imitations or at least similar to many things I have seen here on the forums. I am just sharing everything I did in as much detail as possible because it is my first build and I want everyone to be able to see everything I do.

Here is the tank I started with. Just picked it up at petco last week...









I started by cutting out egg crate for my false bottom. I also put some pieces in the corner for my waterfall. This left enough space to put my pump and be able to access it. 










I created a small area for a "pond" for the waterfall to drain into. The pond will be filled in with great stuff, then painted, and coated with epoxy. There is a drainage pipe that I sealed in place with silicone. 










Where the water pump will go for the waterfall i used plexiglass and will seal in that area to keep the water feature completely separate from the rest of the tank









I will finish sealing it when it goes in the tank.

While these things were drying I painted some foam/greatstuff rocks that I started last night, with acrylic paint from AC Moore.










I havent completely figured out how this is going to work yet, but created a removable top where the water will be pumped up to poor down the waterfall. Here you can see that I completely sealed it so water will not go back into the pump area.



















While everything was drying I also prepared some pots to put in the background. I had these laying around so i figured I would try to use them...










If you look at the pot on the left you can see that the plastic is kind of stretched around the pipe. I did this by simply using a 1/2" drill bit and pushing through the plastic. Then i pushed the pipe through it and it was a perfect fit. I sealed this with silicone as well.

I had some wood and rocks to sanitize so I boiled and baked the wood. Since the oven was on I decided to prepare some coco coir as well...








Now I will have it when i need it.

I placed the pvc pipe and tested my setup to make sure all the pieces fit well...still have to workout the background.









I then used two dabs of silicone on each piece of pvc to attach them to the bottom of the tank. This keeps them in place but leaves space for water to drain out. This way no water builds up in the pipes themselves as they are just for support.

Thats all I did for today. Plan on finishing up painting the rocks tomorrow. Then getting screen and starting to assemble everything in the next couple of days. Let me know what you think! Hope you will watch this build.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm watching, looks good so far


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Great start, I'm subscribing!
One question - why are you separating the water feature water from the rest of the false bottom?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Since this is your first build, I'll try and give you some helpful advice.

Before you get to far, I would seriously rethink the water feature design. Water will creep everywhere you dont want it to, and that is a fact. This means that your seperated water feature and false bottom will not stay seperate for long. Within a few days, that small amount of water in the pump area will have crept into the false bottom. I think the easiest and most pain free option for you would be to let the water fall into the pond (filled with rocks/aquarium substrate) and then flow freely through the false bottom. Not only will this make your life easier, but a larger volume of water stays clean for longer, and the rocks will serve as a filter. 

Also, the water feature size might need to be larger. Once filled with foam or rocks, it wont be much more then a tiny depression with a spoon full of water. Your false bottom only looks to be 2-3 "squares" high, and with this shallow of a fb, it is difficult to get any water above the aquarium gravel without having the water touch the land substrate.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Before you get to far, I would seriously rethink the water feature design. Water will creep everywhere you dont want it to, and that is a fact. This means that your seperated water feature and false bottom will not stay seperate for long. Within a few days, that small amount of water in the pump area will have crept into the false bottom. I think the easiest and most pain free option for you would be to let the water fall into the pond (filled with rocks/aquarium substrate) and then flow freely through the false bottom. Not only will this make your life easier, but a larger volume of water stays clean for longer, and the rocks will serve as a filter.


Thank you, I may try to work this out a little differently. Unfortunately I already did all the work that I was planning on doing lol. 



> Also, the water feature size might need to be larger. Once filled with foam or rocks, it wont be much more then a tiny depression with a spoon full of water. Your false bottom only looks to be 2-3 "squares" high, and with this shallow of a fb, it is difficult to get any water above the aquarium gravel without having the water touch the land substrate.


This answers Shinosuke's question as well...I know that the false bottom is very short. Unfortunately petco would not sell the larger aquariums for $1/gal :/ so i bought this 40 which is not that tall (18"). Perhaps I will have to completely rethink this. You are right though, I already filled it in with foam and there is no room for water lol. I will figure something out and keep you updated.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK so I completely ripped up the pond area, but left the top part as it looked kind of nice...finished painting my water feature, and siliconed it into the tank.










Then I got my background materials....









dont forget the gloves! lol. Though I actually didn't need them. But if I wasn't wearing them I inevitably would have got the stuff all over my hands. Thats just how the world works.

I laid out my background first...










Then I foamed it and put the wood pieces in place. I also foamed under the rock as it didnt fit perfect. Dont want any frogs gettin stuck under there...










I had to make sure to get foam in behind the top and side of the background to make sure no frogs get back in there. As you can see though I didn't do this around the drainage pipes for the pots...


----------



## Skeenatron (Dec 22, 2010)

Any issues with foaming behind and under the big foam rock in the corner? Did it mess with the positioning of it after expansion?


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Nope, it was already siliconed in place. I am finishing the background tonight/tomorrow so will have pictures of it soon.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would have tried to silicone or adhere that egg crate in some way....
Hopefully it doesn't pull away.
I doubt it will.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

It is siliconed on the bottom, and when standing up it tends to press back towards the tank. In fact I had a hard time getting the tubes for the pots behind it, so I am thinking it will stay pretty well. If anything the pressure from the egg crate is pushing the foam towards the glass. But I guess we will find out for sure if the time comes  Thanks for the tip though, I will have to remember that next time.

I just finished siliconing/coco coir'n the background. Just gonna let it sit over night, patch up any spots, finish some painting and take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

what kind of epoxy did you use for the water feature and pond?


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I was actually going to ask if what I have is OK. This is the stuff I got Walmart.com: Bondo Fiberglass Resin, 1 qt: Sealants, Fillers & Adhesives

Havent put it on yet, but it only needs to go on the parts with running water correct?


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Someone told me that was epoxy but after looking it up, it looks like polyester resin :/ this probably wont work, huh?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Use marine epoxy


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Use marine epoxy


I looked everywhere for it! lol. Dont have any local stores that I can find it at. 
It needs to be a liquid type so i can paint it on right?

Do you have any links to somewhere I can get it online, preferably sold by amazon??

BTW more pics coming in a couple hours


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> I looked everywhere for it! lol. Dont have any local stores that I can find it at.
> It needs to be a liquid type so i can paint it on right?
> 
> Do you have any links to somewhere I can get it online, preferably sold by amazon??
> ...


Sorry man i have no idea.
Lowes or Home Depot should have it?
Shop LOCTITE .85 oz. Marine Clear Epoxy Syringe at Lowes.com
PC-11 64 oz. Paste Epoxy-640111 at The Home Depot
Maybe that is the stuff they meant?
I was just told to use marine epoxy...no specifics was giving.
Send Ed a PM he should be able to help you more.

I want to get this stuff Zoopoxies - POLYGEM, Inc.

Can't wait to see more updates


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OH that loctite stuff looks like the right stuff. Ill go get it tomorrow  The other stuff you posted a link to is white. Probably not so good for my purposes lol. Anyway I am just heading home in a little then im gonna take the pictures and post the updates.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I accidentally left my camera with all the pictures at my parents house  So I will post the methods later, but for now is a pic of where I am at from my ipod.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

how much coverage can you get with that tiny loctite tube...?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

AeroMarine Products - Epoxy Resin, Urethane Foam, Silicone Mold Making Rubber 
Progressive Epoxy Polymers inc product summary page (marine) 
Clear Coat Epoxy Resin

found these three sites....was looking at the LOW V on the epoxyproducts.com, low viscosity so it will paint on easily(hopefully not too easily), and from i can find on it, there is no toxicity. going to do a bit more looking though. 50$ for 48oz.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok i was looking at part B when i said no toxicity, but it looks like there is none in part A when dry either. Reading more though it may be too thin, so now I'm think of trying the premium no blush...it is non HAZMAT so it cant be too bad.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Erik. I think that any marine epoxy should be non toxic when cured. I could be wrong though, I couldnt even find the right stuf on my own lol.

Once I finish with using all GS, Silicone, Acrylic Paint, and Epoxy, how long should I wait before planting?

Im thinking 48 hrs or so?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Erikb3113 said:


> AeroMarine Products - Epoxy Resin, Urethane Foam, Silicone Mold Making Rubber
> Progressive Epoxy Polymers inc product summary page (marine)
> Clear Coat Epoxy Resin
> 
> found these three sites....was looking at the LOW V on the epoxyproducts.com, low viscosity so it will paint on easily(hopefully not too easily), and from i can find on it, there is no toxicity. going to do a bit more looking though. 50$ for 48oz.


I think he is looking for it locally. Know where he can get it locally?





gardennub said:


> Thanks Erik. I think that any marine epoxy should be non toxic when cured. I could be wrong though, I couldnt even find the right stuf on my own lol.
> 
> Once I finish with using all GS, Silicone, Acrylic Paint, and Epoxy, how long should I wait before planting?
> 
> Im thinking 48 hrs or so?


I would wait it out even longer lol. I am a bit excessive and I would like to let things dry out for a week.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

In my experience so far, epoxy can be hard to find local. Any boating supply store or maybe hobby shops near you? Most likely they will have it marked up to be close to these pieces any way, but check it out.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I decided to go with the stuff in lowes. It is for aesthetics though right? Just to keep the paint on? Or is it because the paint is toxic if it gets washed off.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

was it clear? I went to Home Depot today and the loctite epoxy was white. give updates.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> I decided to go with the stuff in lowes. It is for aesthetics though right? Just to keep the paint on? Or is it because the paint is toxic if it gets washed off.


It is to seal the piece so the rock doesn't leach anything.
I wonder if anyone has ever tried to sand the epoxy then paint over it?
Acrylic paint from what I understand doesn't have to be sealed


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dont think acrylic paint holds up to direct water contact


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> It is to seal the piece so the rock doesn't leach anything.
> I wonder if anyone has ever tried to sand the epoxy then paint over it?
> Acrylic paint from what I understand doesn't have to be sealed


OK so the epoxy was white, but because acrylic paint is not toxic I used it to paint the epoxy


> Dont think acrylic paint holds up to direct water contact


I figure, if the paint does not stand up to the water then at least I still have white epoxy under it. I am hoping though that even if some paint wears off that the epoxy kind of gets stained or looks like part of the rock.

I will be posting pictures late on in the week as I wont be around. I cant post pictures of my last update until tomorrow when I go back and get my camera. Most likely I will be able to update once tomorrow and then give you my final update with everything planted on thursday or friday. Also dont have the waterfall feature running yet, but I figure I have some time to figure that out.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually let me get your opinion on my idea for setting up the waterfall. I am thinking of ordering some magnets that are flat but strong. Then sealing the magnets in silicone on both the base of the waterfall and the top part that closes it. In the process I would be completely covering the magnet with silicone so it would not be exposed, and also using the silicone to fill gaps and create a frog proof seal between the two pieces of the waterfall. Then the lid/top would be removable for maintenance but safe for the frogs.

I was also thinking of using magnets between the top piece and the outside of the glass to hold it tight up against the glass.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think people put epoxy over the acrylic that is in direct contact with water...

I am gonna leave this alone cause I don't have any experience with it 

Contact this guy http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/22002-60-gallon-construction.html


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK well what I did was use acrylic paint everywhere on the water feature, then on the parts that will be in direct contact with water I used the epoxy for the integrity of the thing. Since the epoxy is white though I used paint on it just for color. Since the paint isn't toxic I dont think it should be a problem. I know this may be a kind of "ghetto" way of handling things, but if it works it seems much better to me then spending $60 on more epoxy then I will need at this point. Probably later on when I get into building more (Which i most definitely will) I will buy a large amount of it.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK, so unfortunately there isnt a lot I can update before planting, but here is how I did the previous steps that I did not have pictures of. After the GS was curing for a full 24 hours I used sandpaper to roughen it up. A small shop vac was very helpful in keeping it clean.










Then I got my silicone and coco coir










I did it in sections for 2 reasons.
1. It was easier to make sure I worked quick enough. I could put silicone in one place and then cover it with the coco coir. Afterwards I had to work on a different part because the coir was all around the part I was just working on.
2. I read in another thread somewhere that doing it all at once can create a skin like effect rather than it all sticking very well.










Then after that was all dry, I tipped it up to knock off a lot of the excess and used the shop vac to suck up the rest. Then I went back and siliconed the rest of the background. That is how I got to this picture I posted before.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

looks good....much anticipating the finished product


----------



## ricky2424 (Aug 31, 2010)

Seems to be coming out great! Cant wait to see the result


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

you should have carved the smooth outer layer off the great stuff before applying the silicone and coco coir...
Hopefully it sticks but if you get bare spots, it's cause you didn't cut that out layer off...

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> you should have carved the smooth outer layer off the great stuff before applying the silicone and coco coir...
> Hopefully it sticks but if you get bare spots, it's cause you didn't cut that out layer off...
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished


I sanded the GS before applying the silicone. Some parts I missed and it took a little work to get it all stuck on there, but it looks pretty good as of now.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> I sanded the GS before applying the silicone. Some parts I missed and it took a little work to get it all stuck on there, but it looks pretty good as of now.


I've never heard of the sanding method I will have to experiment with it.
Probably won't use that method tho but it would be cool to mess around with.
I pick at the foam and make it have a more organic look instead of it looking like GS covered with coco coir.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

It helps the silicone / coco fiber to stick if you remove the slick outer edge of dried GS. Some people carve it, some people sand it, but in the end all that matters is that you like the way it turns out. FWIW I think it's looking great so far! Can't wait to see it finished =)


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok so I started planting my tank using ABG mix.










I ran into a little problem along the way...I accidentally made the drainage tubes for the pots on the top instead of the bottom.  big beginner mistake. So i drilled holes through the pots, gs, silicone, coco coir so that they drain right into the main part of the terrarium. No big deal right??

Heres how it looks ATM




























The lighting is a T5, 4 bulb(25 watt each), 24" long. Right now it is sitting on books so some of the light is blocked. Do you think this will be good enough?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> The lighting is a T5, 4 bulb(25 watt each), 24" long. Right now it is sitting on books so some of the light is blocked. Do you think this will be good enough?


I suggest you fashion some legs somehow so the light isn't blocked.
That doesn't look as bright as many T5 fixtures I have seen.
I would go with some that span the length of your viv...


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking good! Plenty of room for the frogs to roam and I really like that red plant on the driftwood!
I wouldn't worry about where the drains lead from your plants. I can't see there being enough water flow from there to hurt anything.
Are you going to put a background above the waterfall?
I don't know if it's too much or not enough light but I would also recommend getting some kind of legs for your fixture and maybe a light long enough to cover the tank. Seems like the current setup would be a hassle to get into and out of with the books in the way.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry I should have been more specific. The light is only on books for the time being. I am still looking for a good stand for the tank. Im glad you like it so far! I am anxious to put the last few plants in there. The waterfall actually has a top that is not in that picture. It goes almost to the top.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK so I will be using that light for now, but next paycheck i am ordering something more suited for the tank.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> OK so I will be using that light for now, but next paycheck i am ordering something more suited for the tank.


Cool cool. What do you have in mind?


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I am going to get that with a 6500k bulb and a 3000k bulb


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> Amazon.com: Zoo Med AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood, 36-Inch: Pet Supplies
> 
> I am going to get that with a 6500k bulb and a 3000k bulb


Sweet man 
I have been seeing people using one 6500k and the a lower bulb...
Is this lower spectrum to give it two different spectrums for the plants?


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Sweet man
> I have been seeing people using one 6500k and the a lower bulb...
> Is this lower spectrum to give it two different spectrums for the plants?


Yea the 3000k bulb is more in the red spectrum of light. This allows for a greater overall spectrum and is important for flowering plants.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

What does your waterfall flow into? Right into the ABG?


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

you can use eggcrate to fashion a stand for the light. The zoomed t5 light stands cannot be used if the top of the tank is sealed with a top.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> What does your waterfall flow into? Right into the ABG?


I have it flowing into a screen with rocks used to hide the screen



> you can use eggcrate to fashion a stand for the light. The zoomed t5 light stands cannot be used if the top of the tank is sealed with a top.


Thanks I'll keep that in mind. I havent sealed anything yet since I dont have frogs. This will give me a little time to mess around with it.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> Yea the 3000k bulb is more in the red spectrum of light. This allows for a greater overall spectrum and is important for flowering plants.


well I don't have too many plants in my viv that bloom.
So would this be god for overall plant growth or just for blooming?


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> well I don't have too many plants in my viv that bloom.
> So would this be god for overall plant growth or just for blooming?


In my experience the 3000K are not required for good growth in vivs, but you may decide you like the look better with both.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK so I've done a bit more work. For the top of the waterfall to work I put in magnets, but then realized the pump with suction cups on the bottom holds the top down pretty well as it is. But here are pictures of how I used the magnets anyway...

I did this on the bottom and top of my waterfall so they will hold to each other.

1st drill hole and put a little silicone in the bottom









2nd put the magnet in there and then cover it with silicone









I also got a hygrometer/thermometer

















The new light









A new Stand









And some new plants from Hydrophyte 










Now I have come across an issue that ocellaris123 brought up before. Where the light attaches it creates a gap, can anyone think of a way I can fix this?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have the same light, I got rid of those clamps and made small shelves out of egg crate lighting material on both sides of the viv to hold the light up off the top, hope that helps


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> I have the same light, I got rid of those clamps and made small shelves out of egg crate lighting material on both sides of the viv to hold the light up off the top, hope that helps


That sounds like a nice idea. Id probably paint the eggcrate black though to make it look a little nicer. The mounting system it came with is actually kind of annoying. The bracket and light actually popped off, fell, and broke one of the pieces of the glass lid  I just wish there was a more aesthetically pleasing way of doing this lol. This is supposed to be a display tank.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

why not trim the legs down to where they have enough of a flange to keep it locked in good but it set above the glass?
Can the legb be flipped around to where that flange rests on the outside of the tank?
I haven't seen many fixtures that rest on the inside like that.
I don't see why it would be designed like that since most people use glass lids.
I will take a pic of my PC fixture to explain what I mean to clear any confusion if any.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Unfortunately the stands are kind of like that on both sides. I may be able to modify it somehow.

I just set up my waterfall, pics to come when i finally get it perfect. I am wondering though since the water comes from my false bottom is it OK if a little runs off into the dirt? Or will this cause problems. There are no plants near where it is running, just moss.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

My fiance just got the same light for her viv and we ran into the same problem but you can shave the inner flange and still have the light hold on. It's not like your going to have people running into it so it not like it needs to be anchored on the tank or you can make a hang for it since that light comes with a possible hanging option and it's easy to paint wood over painting eggcrate. The watter runoff could possibly turn into a big problem. You know how it goes oh it just a little but over time it turns into a lot and unless you have the tank without the lid i can forsee big problems later on which you would have trouble correcting once you put your frogs and plants grow out.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

DemonicalEnvy said:


> The watter runoff could possibly turn into a big problem.


I second this. That little bit of water really can makes things too soggy and ruin the tank. You're smart though, making sure it's all good before getting animals! Me, I had to do it quick and shoddy to get my frogs out of their growout tank =\

The tank and stand are looking good! Looks like you get some pretty wicked new toys, too. Where'd you get that digital thermo/hygrometer?

Fixture legs are always chintzy but I've never seen that style. I don't know what style of lid you're using but would it be possible to silicon or glue pieces of black plastic or wood to the rim of the tank, expand the legs out a bit, and then attach the legs to the glued-on pieces of plastic/wood?


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Pumilo gave me a good idea in another thread to solve the water issue, by just putting gravel there instead. As far as the light goes I think I am going to hang it from my ceiling. The fixture doesnt seem to work too well as it is, if someone accidentally bumped into it then Im afraid it might fall off and break the glass again. 

I got the hygrometer online. Its designed for a cigar humidor box though and so they are easy to find at cigar shops. Try to look for the Xikar I have here as it is the most reliable right out of the box and has a calibration feature where no calibration kit is needed.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

This was an awesome DIY light stand article that might prevent you from having to mess with your ceiling:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...how-build-your-own-ada-style-light-stand.html


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> This was an awesome DIY light stand article that might prevent you from having to mess with your ceiling:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/par...ght-stand.html


Thanks, I actually did end up hanging it from my ceiling. It was much easier. Ill get pics on here in a few minutes.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK so I got the waterfall all set up. It was originally flowing a little bit more than it is now, but it is a pain to get to the pump so I am not going to fix it. I also added some more plants.

As far as planting goes please let me know if I did anything poorly or wrong. While I love plants(they are actually the reason i wanted to do this in the first place) I have never planted a vivarium before. Thanks!

Full tank shot:









A few of the new plants:



























And I am happy to see at least SOMETHING growing nicely:










OH, and I am adding more leaf litter before I put the frogs in but for now I am just going to leave it.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Heres the light. Its hung in kind of a makeshift way, but it holds strong.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

And here I labeled all the plants in case anyone is wondering what something is. I know they are mostly common plants but ehh what the heck.










1. Tillandsia ionatha
2. Schefflara arboricola
3. Peperomia angulata
4. Epidendrum porpax
5. "Oak leaf creeping fig"
6. Pinanga "Thai Mottled" (Im worried about this getting too big, what do you think?)
7. Help me with ID?
8. Chamaedorea elegans (Parlor palm)
9. Peperomia species 8
10. "Earth star"
11. "Baby's tears"
12. Alocasia cuprea (sorry its hidden but you can see it above)


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> And here I labeled all the plants in case anyone is wondering what something is. I know they are mostly common plants but ehh what the heck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 is Cryptanthus most likely bivittatus
I'm not sure if that peperomia is ID'd right lol
the Pinanga "Thai Mottled" so will the Chamaedorea elegans, might be able to keep them trimmed down or pinch them back.
the Schefflera(only one "a" ) arboricola can get big but if you keep it rimmed it should stay small. You could use bonsai methods on it and keep it small.
The Alocasia cuprea also might get big lol.

Why did you get such big plants


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

It's looking great it will look even better once everything grows in or grows out of the tank and takes over your house. lol


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> 10 is Cryptanthus most likely bivittatus
> I'm not sure if that peperomia is ID'd right lol
> the Pinanga "Thai Mottled" so will the Chamaedorea elegans, might be able to keep them trimmed down or pinch them back.
> the Schefflera(only one "a" ) arboricola can get big but if you keep it rimmed it should stay small. You could use bonsai methods on it and keep it small.
> ...


Thanks for the ID! The peperomia were sent labeled from black jungle, so i am pretty sure they are right.

I guess I got big plants cus they just looked so cool haha. I knew about the Chamaedorea elegans and the Schefflera, but figured i could keep them trimmed. The Alocasia I thought wouldnt get too big so i guess im gonna pray lol. Do you think I should trade any of them out for something else, or just try to work what I have? I still have plenty of time to change my mind.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> Thanks for the ID! The peperomia were sent labeled from black jungle, so i am pretty sure they are right.
> 
> I guess I got big plants cus they just looked so cool haha. I knew about the Chamaedorea elegans and the Schefflera, but figured i could keep them trimmed. The Alocasia I thought wouldnt get too big so i guess im gonna pray lol. Do you think I should trade any of them out for something else, or just try to work what I have? I still have plenty of time to change my mind.


I would try to get smaller plans. Do what suits you tho. Hopefully you can keep them trimmed back.
Good luck with it all tho man I can't wait to see it grow in


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

This is just my opinion, but larger plants can work really well. The large leaves give a better idea of scale (i.e. the viewer can tell just how small the frogs are). Using only tiny-leaved plants skews the scale, making the frogs seem larger than they truly are. That is one of the things that draws people to darts...the tiny size...why not celebrate it with appropriately sized plants instead of hiding it with all dwarf plants? I don't mean to say that every plant should be huge, but a large plant can look great, even if it does require a little trimming every now and then. Tank is looking really good, excited to see it in a few months after some more growth!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sure about the palm in such humidity either. I know similar palms like to dry out between waterings.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

trial and error though...you know how many original plants i have in my first viv? ZERO! put whatever you like...worst case, it dies and you get to try something else.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Just got the future inhabitants on sunday . 4 Leucs. Have them in QT right now.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> Just got the future inhabitants on sunday . 4 Leucs. Have them in QT right now.


Looking great 
Where did you get them from if you don't mind me asking.
Don't include any details cause that would be vendor feedback and that is only allowed in the vendor feedback section.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Where did you get them from if you don't mind me asking.


Jeremy Huff - "The notorious tinctorious"


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

gardennub said:


> Jeremy Huff - "The notorious tinctorious"


cool cool  they look fantastic...


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

OK so I couldn't find anywhere to get fecal tests done that I can really afford. I figure since I have no other frogs/tanks, and since these frogs come from a trusted breeder and seem really healthy I am going to take my chances. Just put them in the tank and they seem to love it! 




























Oh also I traded out that palm from before for a philodendron. I like it a lot better, and the frogs seen to like it under the leaves


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice frogs! 

How's your humidity? The background looks pretty dry.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Nice frogs!
> 
> How's your humidity? The background looks pretty dry.


The background does seem to stay pretty dry, but the humidity is above 95% (when my gauge stops working) If I wipe down the glass it is foggy within 60 seconds after putting the lid back on and then dripping within the hour.


----------



## swlawalt (May 3, 2012)

How long did you let your coco coir dry before knocking it off? Is it still holding up pretty good??

Also what kind of substrate filter did you put down?

Thanks
-SWLAWALT


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I waited about 3 hours as this is when the silicone is "water ready" which to me just means its as solid as its going to get. As far as substrate filter I just used egg crate for the false bottom with UV Screen. As long as the screen is fiberglass or plastic and not metal it should be OK.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

how about an update pic of the tank and frogs


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Still working on getting pics of all the frogs. They are always sitting right out in the open, but when i move the lid to get a nice shot they hide. I will have to remember to get a shot when im feeding them 

Heres the tank...not so impressive I know. There has been some trial and error. It is slowly improving though. I think I will have a lot more success with my new 10 gal.



















The orchid is doing nice...no blooms yet


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Here are some update pics of the tank and frogs....



















Just stretchin his legs









Sleeping...until I started flashing everywhere









Still tryin to get pics of the other two frogs, but they are all doing really well, eating a lot and staying healthy.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Toss a couple of coco huts in their and when they are older put petri dishes under them. You'll get a ton of eggs with those beautiful conditions. 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## KVans (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful tank and frogs!


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know what you would consider impressive if you don't feel that your tank is. I think it's fantastic.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks yall! I forgot to mention, but you can probably see in the pictures that the creeping fig died. What do you think caused this? Too small of a pot? I noticed that I used too many pots that are small. Also, all the pots being the same size, there is not much depth to the background. If I were to do it over again that is the one thing I would change.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry I never finished updating with frog pics! I have been really busy with summer class, but I have some good pics now. Anyway, I'm going to use this post as an update for the tank, and official status on my 4 leucs.

This update shot is from another thread.










And here are the frogs

#1








(Male)

#2








(Sex Unknown)

#3








(Sex Unknown)

#4








(Male)

All frogs are healthy, eating well, and being bold! Unless its getting close to their bed time they are usually always out in the open, jumping around.


----------



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome frogs and tanks. It always looks so much better once everything settles in!


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

#2 is male. I hope #3 is female or I am just unlucky lol. Thing is that #3 is the smallest of the four. Always considered it kind of a runt.


----------



## Chillean frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Really awesome tank will grow in really nice and really like the frogs. With those conditions you should be expecting a lot of eggs in the future!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks very good! I like it! I think you did a very nice job with the waterfall! 
I just did my first viv earlier this year myself with a waterfall and Leucs! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...150-gallons-12-leucs-6-ft-2-months-later.html Love the Leucs and looking forward to adding to the collection down the road!

Once again...very nice setup!

-Chris


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

i love the sound of flowing water .. water falls etc .. nice


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am happy to have the waterfall. In retrospect I should have done a smaller viv first and tried the waterfall for my second or third build. But it has been working out great anyway!


----------

